# teeth for my Rayco 1635



## builttoughf350 (Mar 26, 2007)

i bought a new rayco 1635 last year and got through the season just with sharpening the extra teeth the dealer gave me ( rayco super teeth )

i dont care to use those teeth anymore- and had a vermeer 252 in the past and actually LIKE those pockets / teeth- IMO they are easy to remove / install / sharpen and the teeth are quite a bit cheaper than the "super teeth"

the "yellow jackets" wont be available for a while, and i feel the "green teeth" have too much mass and my machine doesnt have enough torque to really keep them going fast enough while in the stumps... i want a lighter weight setup. 

can i put Vermeer pockets and teeth from a 252 onto a Rayco 1635 ?? i know ill need longer bolts- my wheel is wider than the vermeer... 

thanks in advance


----------



## builttoughf350 (Mar 26, 2007)

anyone ??


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 27, 2007)

TOMAHAWK best teeth on the market IMO better cutting action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMjn0bd-QrE


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 27, 2007)

Any pocket tooth combo will fit your machine, you are the first I have heard that used the supertooth and want to go back to the old fashioned tooth and pocket. The Rayco teeth are a much better tooth in my opinion. Watch out for wheel wear with the old pocket type, they will groove out the wheel. I know the Rayco teeth cost more new but did you think of the option of getting them retipped? About 1/2 the cost of new. I will look at the new yellow jacket tooth when it comes out also. Looks nice.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Mar 27, 2007)

dadatwins

i have NO clue where to get them retipped in the twin cities and kind of dont trust them. ive sharpened the super teeth... they dont last 1/3rd of the time it seems when you run them after sharpening. ive had a bunch of them round off or maybe even break off... probably due to the heat while sharpening, maybe i should have thrown them in a bucket to cool afterwards. in 4 years running the vermeer teeth i only had 3 break off. 

a_lopa- those tomahawks look pretty sweet... never heard of them before


----------



## builttoughf350 (Mar 27, 2007)

for the time being i picked up a set of super teeth. $220:jawdrop: 


the vermeer pockets lined up- but it would have been $270+bolts for a full set. though it would save me $100 everytime i needed new teeth... i think the pockets are too wide though and might hit the guard around the bearings- i never got a chance to check that i was in a hurry... if they dont hit, they are going to be VERY close. 

so i bought another set of super teeth and just sharpened the set i had on the machine... ill run these until the yellow jackets come out, or start considering the green teeth. 

besides the tomahawk- any other options i should look into?


----------



## John464 (Mar 27, 2007)

a_lopa said:


> TOMAHAWK best teeth on the market IMO better cutting action.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMjn0bd-QrE



thats what I use as well.


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 27, 2007)

Re-tipping is very easy-if you can already oxy weld.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Mar 27, 2007)

so where do i get these tomahawks ?  

anyone ever order from "stumpcutterking.com" ?


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 27, 2007)

builttoughf350 said:


> anyone ever order from "stumpcutterking.com" ?


 I have used their service and found it to be very good. I am now getting ready to try this site member, who is also a sponsor here.
http://www.demott-tool.com/


----------



## juststumps (Mar 28, 2007)

builttoughf350 said:


> dadatwins
> 
> i have NO clue where to get them retipped in the twin cities and kind of dont trust them. ive sharpened the super teeth... they dont last 1/3rd of the time it seems when you run them after sharpening. ive had a bunch of them round off or maybe even break off... probably due to the heat while sharpening, maybe i should have thrown them in a bucket to cool afterwards. in 4 years running the vermeer teeth i only had 3 break off.
> 
> a_lopa- those tomahawks look pretty sweet... never heard of them before



i want to grind where you live!!!!!! i've broken six, chipped the carbide on eight,, out of twenty,, doing one stump!!!!! hit a piece of steel that had grown into the stump...... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrip,,, all gone... vemeer pro teeth,,, and i just put all new teeth on it the day before.... sucked!!!!! had to replace all those teeth again,,, not cheap,,,


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 28, 2007)

The reconditioned super teeth are good value!


----------



## demott (Mar 28, 2007)

*Reconditioned Superteeth*



builttoughf350 said:


> dadatwins
> 
> i have NO clue where to get them retipped in the twin cities and kind of dont trust them. ive sharpened the super teeth... they dont last 1/3rd of the time it seems when you run them after sharpening. ive had a bunch of them round off or maybe even break off... probably due to the heat while sharpening, maybe i should have thrown them in a bucket to cool afterwards. in 4 years running the vermeer teeth i only had 3 break off.
> 
> a_lopa- those tomahawks look pretty sweet... never heard of them before




builttoughf350,
You can ship stump cutter teeth very economical by flat rate boxes provided by the USPS. 
When sharpening stump cutters you shouldn't have to worry about heating them up to much. The silver braze melts at 1200 deg - 1400 deg. What causes the tips to break off is one of two problems or both: The silver braze only has a tensil strength of 60,000 psi and or the carbide is to hard for the application.
On our reconditioned cutters we used a braze that holds the carbide on at 100,000+ psi and carbide that is more suited for the application. Of course if you try to grind rock or steel no tip will hold up very long.
We can work on with other types of cutters also.
Hope this helps in making a decision.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Mar 28, 2007)

demott- im 99% sure youve earned my business the next time i need teeth- i have one set resharpened and one brand new set to use then ill be calling ya


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 28, 2007)

I am a happy DeMott customer. I got a set of their reconditioned teeth for my Rayco Super Jr. and have over 40 hrs. of grinding time on them. They are still cutting good. The angled teeth show barely any wear. The straight teeth are worn, but still good enough to provide good cutting in all types of wood. I highly recommend them. 
Jeff


----------



## Tim Krause (Apr 1, 2007)

*green teeth on small machine*



builttoughf350 said:


> i bought a new rayco 1635 last year and got through the season just with sharpening the extra teeth the dealer gave me ( rayco super teeth )
> 
> i dont care to use those teeth anymore- and had a vermeer 252 in the past and actually LIKE those pockets / teeth- IMO they are easy to remove / install / sharpen and the teeth are quite a bit cheaper than the "super teeth"
> 
> ...





we put a set of green teeth on our 25 hp carlton. they work great. they don't look bigger than the supper teeth. they are very easy to change, and they can be rotated to a sharp side. best thing we did for that grinder.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Apr 1, 2007)

tim- the green teeth dont bog down the 25 horse motor at all? my brother says sometimes he feels that the larger green teeth might kinda bog down his RG50

being spring, i havent ground stumps in a while.. sharpend up a set of used super teeth on tuesday and ground out a ton of stumps with them, one being a 4' across cottonwood with surface roots, in 45 minutes... while taking time to move some of the chips out of the way. this is the first time i LIKED the super teeth and might stick with them afterall. maybe im just getting better at sharpening them?


----------



## Tim Krause (Apr 4, 2007)

*green teeth*

the teeth that came on our carlton were pretty lame. they had to be set with a gauge in the pocket to cut properly. we had to tourch some bolts out to replace them with green teeth. the super teeth are nice because the teeth are part of the pocket. because of that they are more expensive to replace. the green teeth pockets stay on the wheel and you only replace the realitivly small tooth (witch has 3 cutting surfaces). over time they are cheaper than the super teeth, witch is a nice bounus. it's hard to tell if the bog the motor because it's so small you have to go slow anyway. can't wait to replace this toy with a super 50! then we'll get some stumps ground..


----------



## Bigstumps (Apr 5, 2007)

Tim Krause said:


> can't wait to replace this toy with a super 50! then we'll get some stumps ground..



Rayco dealer told me Rayco voids the warranty if you run Green Teeth. What a crock a s#$%! Sounds like a ploy to make you run the Rayco tooth! If the 50 is like the Super JR you'd better be careful - you're gonna need the warranty:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

